# Statement zum aktuellen Test in der Bike



## Stefan H (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ibisians,

sicherlich ist Euch der Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Bike aufgefallen, in welchem das Mojo lediglich mit 'Gut' abgeschlossen hat und mit dieser Bewertung den letzten Platz des Testfeldes belegt. Schon als wir das Rad zum Test geschickt haben, war uns klar, dass das Mojo in Sachen Steifigkeit nicht in erster Reihe stehen wird, da dieses Konstuktionsmerkmal nicht der Kern in der Entwicklung des Mojo gewesen ist. Vielmehr ging es darum einen vollgefedertes Rad zu bauen, das sich trotz seiner 140 mm Federweg, harmonisch und effizient fahren lässt. Wir denken, dass dieser Tatsache auch jeder zustimmen wird, der schon einmal die Gelegenheit hatte ein Mojo (Probe) zu fahren. Diesen Umstand kann man im übrigen auch dem Test in der Bike entnehmen, denn in Sachen Federsystem (Effizienz Wippen & Hinterbaufunktion) liegt das Mojo im Spitzenfeld des Testes und das obwohl es 20 mm mehr Federweg bietet als die meisten anderen Testteilnehmer.

Das die mangelnde Rahmensteifigkeit diese Tatsache nun in der von der Bike dargelegten Weise entkräften soll, wundert uns schon. Das soll nicht heissen, das wir die Testergebnisse der Bike anzweifeln. Wir Fragen uns jedoch, wie es sein kann, dass das Mojo so vielen anderen Mountainbike Magazinen auf der Welt so sehr gefallen hat, dass es in den USA, Spanien, UK und Australien sogar zum 'Bike of the Year' gewählt worden ist. Keinem dieser Magazine und auch keinem der vielen Mojo-Fahrer in den zahlreichen Internetforen ist die mangelnde Steifigkeit des Mojos bisher negativ aufgefallen. Kann es sein, dass so viele andere Magazine und noch wichtiger, so viele Mountainbiker sich irren? Kann es sein, dass sich die Bike vermessen hat? Wir glauben beide Fragen mit Nein beantworten zu können und glauben einmal mehr davon überzeugt worden zu sein, dass sich nicht alle Dinge im Leben in Zahlen zum Ausdurck bringen lassen. Einzelne Faktoren isoliert zu betrachten kann schnell über den Gesamteindruck hinwegtäuschen. 

Das Mojo mag keine herausragenden Steifigkeitswerte haben, es ist und bleibt aber - auch nach diesem Test - das beste All-Mountain Fully das wir je gefahren haben und mit dieser Meinung sind wir nicht alleine. Jedem Zweifler sein Blick in den Ibis Blog von mtbr.com oder auf die Presse Seiten von Ibis empfohlen;

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=125
http://www.ibiscycles.com/mountain/mojo/press/

Ein paar Anmerkungen/Richtigstellungen zum Bikeartikel möchten wir dennoch loswerden;

Es war ausdrücklich der Wunsch der Bike, das Rad mit einer 120 mm Federgabel testen zu wollen. Normaler Weise wird das Mojo mit 140 mm Gabeln ausgeliefert, die hervorragend zum Hinterbau des Mojos passen - was die Bike schliesslich auch selbst feststellen musste.
Der Aufpreis für farbig lackierte Rahmen entfällt für 2008. Wir sind uns nicht bewusst, wo die Bike diese Fehlinformation aufgegriffen hat. Auf unserer Homepage steht seit Anfang Oktober, dass die Aufpreise entfallen!
Den bemängelten Garantieansprüchen möchten wir gerne entgegen setzen, das Ibis für alle Ibisians ein sogennantes 'No fault replacement' anbietet, welches über die gesetzlichen Ansprüche hinaus geht. Wird ein Rahmen, z.B. durch Eigenverschulden, beschädigt, wird er von Ibis für den 'geringst möglichen Preis' ersetzt. Auch hierzu sei auf die Zahlreichen Internetforen unter dem Stichwort 'Customer Support'hingewiesen.

Euer tri-cycles Team.


----------



## Härtner (16. Dezember 2007)

Darauf habe ich gewartet Stefan 

Du hast noch den fehlenden Flaschenhalter vergessen  
Ein bissl enttäuscht von der Bike, aber naja ich lese ja nicht nur die Bike

Finde eh das sich einige Zeitschriften zuviel auf die Laborwerte konzentrieren, als auf den Praxistest.

Haben die euch gefragt ob ihr das Mojo hinschickt??? Wenn ja müssen sie es doch so nehmen wie auch verkauft wird, da es ja sonst nicht in den Test passt. Finde eh Das man Allmountain und Marathon trennen sollte und nicht noch ein Kategorie AllmountainSport einbringen sollte. Man kann nämlich auch mit einem Allmountain Problemlos ein Marathon fahren  

P.S: Komme am Freitag mal bei euch vorbei 

lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exklusiv-bikes (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ibisians,
Ihr könnt es glauben , Stefan hat recht mit alldem was er schreibt !!!
Das Mojo ist ein  "sehr Gut "  Allmountainbike !!!!!!!
Stefan`s  Statement möchte ich noch hinzufügen , ich glaube dass bei diesem Test auch Politik seitens der Bike im Spiel ist. Es kann einfach nicht sein , dass ein Hersteller gezwungen wird ein Bike mit einer Federgabel ,die so niemals geliefert wird ,zum Test zu Schicken !?!
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt , das Mojo *sollte* kein "Sehr gut " bekommen obwohl es diese Wertung verdient hätte. Betrachtet man sich die gesamt Punktzahl ist es schon sehr auffallend , dass zum "Sehr gut" lediglich ein halber Punkt fehlt . Hätte Stefan beispielsweise einen NobiNic montiert , wären die "Tester" nicht um ein besseres Testurteil herumgekommen. Dann hätten die "Tester" wahrscheinlich irgendwo an anderer Stelle ein halbes Pünktchen gestrichen . 
All denjenigen die sich nicht sicher sind , was nun richtig oder falsch ist , möchte ich sagen , überzeugt Euch selbst von den Qualitäten eines ibis Mojo bei einer Probefahrt und Ihr werdet sehen und spüren , dass auch "Tester" sich irren können .
Gruß an alle
Lutz

PS: Es gibt da eine Firma FIELMANN , die haben geeignete Werkzeuge dafür , dass auch der letzte "Tester" eine Flaschenhalterposition am Mojo findet !!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2007)

@Stefan H: Word !
Das Ibis gehört für mich zu den wenigen absoluten "Must have"-Bikes (so fern man sich es leisten kann). Superschön und mit viel Liebe gemacht. 
Da ist doch absolut irrelevant, was die Bike schreibt. In deutschen Auto-Testzeitschriften verliert ein Ferrari Scaglietti doch auch gegen einen Mercedes Cl, weil er einen zu kleinen Kofferraum hat... 
So ein wunderschönes Bike wie das Ibis verbreitet sich von selbst und ist doch auf Publicity durch Bike-Bravos gar nicht angewiesen !


----------



## Härtner (17. Dezember 2007)

So schauts aus


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Dezember 2007)

Die "bike" ist eben typisch deutsch*.*


----------



## isartrailsurfer (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

macht Euch keinen Kopf - wenn man Erfolg hat, dann hat man Neider...

Schaltet doch mal eine ganzseitige Anzeig, dann hört man Euch zu, wenn Ihr die Philosophie Eurer Bikes erklärt und den Einsatzbereich bestimmt.

Die BIKE und andere "Fachzeitschriften" sind nicht in der Lage Bikes zu beurteilen die nicht in die von ihnen definierten Kategorien passen.
Deren "Denke" ist doch so: Das Ibis Mojo ist aus carbon und leicht, also wird es mit Marathonbikes verglichen und mit 120mm Gabel gefahren - basta.
Das da noch ein bißchen mehr dahinter steckt und das gerade den Unterschied zu den vielen "Coladosen" der Mitbewerber ausmacht, ist der Bike natürlich egal...

Sorry, das musste jetzt mal raus, Herr Greber!


Ab wann ist denn der Mojo Rahmen in "guiness foam und XL" verfügbar und wo kann man ein XL Mojo in Süddeutschland testen?


----------



## olli (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich halte zwar nix von Fullies, aber: IBIS FULLIES, ich mag sie. Ich hatte mal ein SZAZSBO, das war toll. Wäre bei Tests aber sicher auch durchgefallen.  

Kein vernünftig denkender Mensch, der sie die Anschaffung eines IBIS überlegt, wird sich von einem Bike-Artikel beeinflussen lassen. Über diese ganze BIKE/TOUR Prüfstands******** wurde ja schon viel geschrieben und ich kenne einige Leute, die sie nicht mehr hören wollen. Aber es ist halt einfacher die Werte von 20 Bikes runterzubeten und für jedes noch einen Kurztext aus Textbausteinen zu schreiben, als einen fundierten und interessanten Artikel über 4 Bikes zu schreiben. Sowas wird allerdings nur Baukastenbikes gerecht, echte Liebhaberbikes kann man damit nicht beurteilen.


----------



## CrossSepp (18. Dezember 2007)

"BIKE" ist doch zum :kotz:


----------



## alstu (19. Dezember 2007)

moinsen stefan.

da ich noch kein ibis fully fahre kann ich nicht sagen wie das ding fährt, aber deinem unverwüstlichen grinsen bei der letzten ausfahrt zufolge scheint das rädchen ja doch ganz gut zu sein. (oder ists das irische bierchen an das es dich erinnert...hmmm...?) naja, die bike hat trotzdem dazu geführt, das ich was schreiben wollte... auf jedenfall können meiner meinung nach so viele zufriedene wirkliche testfahrer und so viele lobende artikel und preise und generelles positives nie und nimmer über eine tatsache hinwegtäuschen. das mojo ist top ! da müssten die herren nicol und co bestimmt ein ziemlich dickes portemonnaei haben, um die ganzen leute beschmieren zu können, die das mojo jemals positiv bewertet haben - und da der dollar momentan eh so schlecht steht kann das ja gar nicht gehen. naja, labarababa, die bike ist doch bekannt dafür oft ziemlichen mist zu schreiben. das ibis mit einer falschen gabel zu ordern, auf ein rad für californische trails zu beschränken und die position eines flaschenhalters überhaupt mit in einen test einfliessen zu lassen und als auslöser für ein vorbeirutschen an einer besseren bewertung zuzulassen sagt doch schon alles. aber das teil tanz halt aus der reihe und entspricht vielleicht nicht der DIN für ästhetische allseits einsetzbare fährräder. aber das kann uns doch allen egal sein. das mojo ist ein wunderschönes fahrrad. es funktioniert super, sieht einfach nur top aus und wird von fahrern für fahrer kreiert. da ist kein riesiger konzern im hintergrund...die jungs bei ibis sind ebenso bodenständig, wie die des deutschen vertriebs und ich bin glücklich, das ibis wieder am start ist. die bike kann man dafür in die tonne treten. ich verschwende mein geld eh nicht für diese zeitschrift sondern spare lieber selber für ein mojo und das sollten die jungs von der bike vielleicht auch tun.

weiter so mit der guten arbeit tri-cycles + ibis. vergnügen ist nicht in zahlen messbar und bananenweizen schmeckt aus der fahrradflasche eh nicht so gut.

frohes fest und guten rutsch schonmal. al.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

@alstu: WORD !
Da kommt endlich mal ein wirklich traumhaft schönes Trailbike auf den Market und die Bike merkt es gar nicht. Naja, aus diesem Grunde lese ich nur Mountainbike Action, Singletrack und Dirt. Die haben keine Prüfstände und gut is !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Testnote der Bike für potentielle Mojo-Besitzer irgendwie relevant ist. 

Wer erwägt ein Mojo zu kaufen wird ganz sicher nicht die Bestenliste der Bike überfliegen und nach der Note entscheiden. 
Dafür ist das Mojo im positivsten Sinne viel zu unkonventionell.
Schon wer den Text des Tests zum Mojo halbwegs aufmerksam liest merkt, was es mit dem Bike auf sich hat. 
Der einzige ernstzunehmende Mangel den die Bike aufwirft ist die niedrige Steifigkeit. Das ist eben so und wird auch von niemand bestritten. Spätestens bei einer Probefahrt merkt man das sowieso. Ob man sich als Fahrer an geringer Steifigkeit stört, ist eine andere Frage. Ich z.b. fühle mich auf flexenden Bikes unsicher, deshalb wäre das ein Problem für mich. Andere Fahrer fühlen sich davon überhaupt nicht gestört. 
Die Stärken des Mojo, das hervorragende Fahrwerk, die interessante Optik und die gute Geometrie erwähnen die Leute von der Bike dafür auch.  
Wer also nicht blind nach dem einen Bewertungskästchen schaut, sondern sich die Eigenschaften des Mojo anschaut, bekommt keinen allzu realitätsfernen Eindruck von diesem Rad.

Man sollte bei den ganzen Tests auch nicht vergessen, dass die MTB-Magazine für den breiten Mainstream schreiben, und deshalb mit exklusiven oder unkonventionellen Rädern häufig wenig anfangen können.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Die Frage ist auch, ob die Steifigkeitswerte dann so gewichtig in die Bewertung einfließen sollten, dass das Mojo gegnüber den anderen so abgewertet wird.
Ganz angesehen davon sind mir die Bike-Testnoten meistens -sollte ich mal einen lesen beim Vorbeigehen an der Tanke- eh zu gut. Richtig kritisiert wird kaum ein Bike, die meisten liegen zwischen "super" und "sehr gut", im schlimmsten Fall bei "gut". Harte Kritik gibts kaum und Scott gewinnt eh meistens.
Das ist mir zu wenig kritisch. Da finde ich Tests besser, in denen ein oder zwei Bikes allein getestet werden.

Außerdem ist doch gut, wenn ein Mojo nicht zu gut abschneidet, dann bleibt es was für Kenner und Individualisten


----------



## Härtner (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja bin es heut mal Beim City Bike kurz gefahren. Steifigkeit keine Ahnung empfinde ich beim Fahrennicht so das Gefühl kann ich nix zu sagen ^^( Außer bei meiner Skarep) ^^

Mein Bike


----------



## Luhmann (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute erst den kompletten Artikel gelesen. "ALL MOUNTAIN SPORT". Nicht mehr nur All Mountain, nein auch SPORT und "PLUS". Was kommt als nächstes? Enduro Downhill? Oder heißt es Downhill Enduro? Freeride Cross Country? Freeride Minus? Und das soll ich mir merken? 
Da fahr ich doch lieber das schönste Rad der Welt und lass mich von All Mountain Sport Bikern Berg hoch und All Mountain Plus Bikern Berg ab überholen. Mir schmeckt das Weizen trotzdem.  
Mit einem Mojo fährt man eh außer Konkurrenz?


----------



## Stefan H (21. Dezember 2007)

Luhmann..genau so schaut´s aus...hier sprach ein Vollblut `Ibisians`


----------



## Härtner (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es toll, das wir einen Kamin zu Hause haben  Nieder mit den Zeitungen. Wenn man wissen will, wie was ist sollte man nicht so faul sein, sondern es selber testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (21. Januar 2008)

In der neuen Bike war keine Richtigstellung


----------



## iRider (6. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte diese Reaktion auf den Test mal kommentieren. Natürlich besteht ein Interesse des Herstellers Tests zu relativieren wenn sie nich so günstig ausfallen. Aber wenn ich den Bike-Test richtig verstanden habe, besonders die Effizienz und Pedalrückschlag-Werte, so muss ich sagen dass ich etwas enttäuscht war dass das hochgelobte DW-Link nicht soviel besser, sondern gerade auf dem kleinen und mittleren Kettenblatt doch eher schlechter als mancher Konkurrent aussah. Will nicht heissen dass es schlecht funktioniert, nur dass es nicht so herrausragend ist wie oft dargestellt.
Zur Steifigkeit: dieser Test ist nicht der einzige der die Steifigkeit bemängelt. Der in der MBUK hat das auch festgestellt und dem Rad trotz dem und einem Haarriss am Unterrohr nach Steinschlag (!!!!!!) den Testsieg zugesprochen. Fand ich schon eher komisch.
Und im Gegensatz zu den anderen Magazinen und Nutzern in Foren hat die Bike wirklich GEMESSEN und nicht nur "es fühlt sich weich an" geschrieben. Das ist ein wissenschaftlicher Ansatz und falls nicht durch Fehler beim Messen beeinflusst, objektiv. Wenn Ibis denkt dass der Test nicht aussagekräftig ist, wieso werden dann nicht die internen Steifigkeitstests des Mojo und von Vergleichsrädern veröffentlicht?
Ich stimme vollkommend der Aussage zu das die Gesamtkomposition eines Rades viel ausmacht und nicht nur einzelne Messwerte, man muss dann aber auch akzeptieren wenn einem Testteam ein bestimmtes Rad aus diesen Gründen nicht gefällt.


----------



## Luhmann (7. Februar 2008)

@ iRider
Kann und sollte man akzeptieren auch wenn die Meßwerte für mich nicht die einzigen Kaufkriterien sind. Stimme dir soweit zu.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2008)

Dafür ist das Ibis im englischen "Singletrack" eines der "bikes of the year".
Auch dort hatte der Rahmen einen Riss am Hauptlager, was laut Ibis auf die erste Serie zurückzuführen war, und wurde sofort ausgetauscht.

Laut dem Tester eines der wenigen Bikes mit dem "magic carpet feel" !

Egal, was oder wem man glauben will, man kann es sich unter Unmengen von Publikationen raussuchen.
Für mich haben diese Tests mit Prüfstandgetue und Unmengen von Daten und Diagramen sehr wenig Charme und sind mir immer auch etwas pseudowissenschaftlich vorgekommen. Die Hochglanzbikebravos lass ich schön im Regal neben "Noch Schöner Wohnen" und "Brigitte-Diät" stehen und lese lieber einen längeren Einzeltest mit etwas mehr Soul, die aber eher in ausländischen Veröffntlichungen zu finden sind.

Am besten ist immer noch selbst ausprobieren und daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen. Leider ist das halt besonders bei exotischeren Produkten selten möglich.

P.S. Sollte Sam Hill etwa auf einem System sauschnell sein, das in der Bike auf dem Prüstand schlecht abgeschnitten hat ? Da sollte er sich mal Gedanken drüber machen


----------



## Jocki (7. Februar 2008)

Mein heißgeliebtes Reign hat laut "Bike"-Messung auch ein höchst ineffizientes Hinterbausystem. Ich weiß nur das der Hinterbau sowohl bergauf als auch bergab sehr gut funktioniert. Bergauf sackt der nicht ein (Nicht so wie die sehr effizienten Specialized) und bergab schluckt er alles weg. Im Wiegetritt schaukelt die Kiste etwas- na und ich sprinte nicht jeden Tag um Goldmedaillien.

Jetzt hab ich mir ein Mojo bestellt- ich find es einfach schön und freu mich darauf wie ein Schnitzel.


----------



## Härtner (7. Februar 2008)

Und ich wie ein XXXl Schnitzel im Waldgeist


----------



## iRider (7. Februar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> P.S. Sollte Sam Hill etwa auf einem System sauschnell sein, das in der Bike auf dem Prüstand schlecht abgeschnitten hat ? Da sollte er sich mal Gedanken drüber machen



Sam Hill ist auf JEDEM Rad schnell! Aber Sunday liebt oder hasst man. Mir gefällt die Geo nicht und das DW-Link ist an dem Rad zu wenig progressiv für meinen Geschmack. Das war bislang meine einzige Erfahrung mit DW-Link und ich war nicht hin- und weg wie ich nach der ganzen Presse gedacht hätte. Deshalb hat dieser Test in der Bike wo die virtuellen Messungen des Hinterbaus ebenfalls nicht so herausragend aussahen diesen Eindruck bestätigt.

Zum Test: Hauptpunkt meines Kommentars war, dass ich nicht verstehe dass jeder gute Test Sekunden später auf der Ibis-Homepage landet und wenn das Bike mal schlechter abschneidet wird versucht es auf den Test zu schieben. Und gerade Messwerte sind eigentlich unbestechlich es sei denn es gab ein Problem mit dem Rahmen. Und das könnte man durch Veröffentlichung eigener Daten leicht belegen.
Ich kann dem Vorwurf der Pseudowissenschaftlickeit der Tests nicht teilen. Gerade die Bike versucht eine objektive Art zu finden Bikes zu beurteilen, was ich sehr unterstütze. Endlich können wenigstens einige Fakten objektiv verglichen werden. Natürlich ist der Gesamteindruck eines Rades nicht nur eine Summierung der Messwerte. Aber man hat wenigstens eine Referenz und kann das was man in manchen Tests und Foren so liest relativieren und sehen welchen Test man ernst nehmen kann. So habe ich nach dem ich die Steifigkeitswerte des Mojos gesehen habe noch mal ein paar Kommentare im Ami-Ibis-Forum nachgeschaut und die Leute die es als "das steifste Bike das sie je gefahren sind" bezeichnet haben von meiner Liste der glaubwürdige Ressourcen gestrichen.




san_andreas schrieb:


> Am besten ist immer noch selbst ausprobieren und daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen. Leider ist das halt besonders bei exotischeren Produkten selten möglich.



Ich kann Dir nur zustimmen. Deshalb existieren ja eigentlich Tests und Foren. Allerdings kam der Ausschlag gegen das Mojo bei mir nachdem ich eins live auf meinen lokalen Trails gesehen habe.


----------



## Wast (7. Februar 2008)

Hi,

also Test in Magazinen hin oder her. Man mag ein Rad eben von der Performance oder nicht. Ich hatte auch schon die Möglichkeit ein Mojo ausgiebig zu fahren und muss sagen: Super geile Geometrie - mit einer Talas mit eines der universellsten Räder, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Allerdings wiege ich etwa 90 Kilogramm und habe im Hauptrahmen einen spürbaren Flex vernommen, der mich gestört hat. Nicht dass ich damit nicht zurechtgekommen bin, man kann sich daran gewöhnen, aber mehr Steifigkeit im Hauptrahmen wäre meiner Meinung nach schon nicht schlecht.
Der Hinterbau funktioniert traumhaft. Selbst bei meinem Gewicht habe ich den Fox RP23 bei eingeschalteter Plattform nur auf Stufe 1 gefahren. Mir hat das locker gereicht. Was mich allerdings gestört hat - das doch relativ starke Einsacken im Wiegetritt. Selbst mit Plattform und Stufe 3 war das bei mir noch zu spüren. Da ich eben schon mal im Wiegetritt fahre ein klarer Negativpunkt. Dafür schluckt der Hinterbau auf der anderen Seite wieder extrem gut und fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg an, wodurch ich mir fast eine Fox 36 am Vorderrad gewünscht hätte - kein Witz, echt!

Das war mal so meine Erfahrung mit dem Bike.
Wenn der Hauptrahmen etwas steifer werden würde, wäre es mit dem geilen Nuclear Pesto grün trotz des Wegsackens im Wiegetritt als Allroundbike bei mir unter den must-have-bikes.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## captain_ibis (28. Februar 2008)

hallo irider,

hier ist hendrik, neben stefan und daniel, der dritte von tri-cycles. ich dachte mir, deine anmerkungen sollten hier nicht unbeantwortet bleiben.

zuerst möchte ich noch einmal vorausschicken, dass wir nie behauptet haben, dass sich die bike messungen nicht objektiv seien. wir sind davon überzeugt, dass die damen und herren bei europas grösstem bike-magazin anständig und gewissenhaft arbeiten. dennoch bleibt die auslegung der objektiv ermittelten messwerte eine sache über die man geteilter meinung sein kann. 
worauf wir aufmerksam machen wollten, ist die tatsache, dass eben diese auslegung, nicht umbedingt pro mojo ist. im direkten vergleich kommen unter diesen gesichtspunkten einige firmen besser weg und wieder andere profitieren gerade erst von dieser auslegung! nun war das schon immer so, und es wird auch immer so sein, denn alles ist kontextabhängig. 

müsste man um wirklich einen objektiven bike-test machen zu können nicht sogar versuchen die unterschiedlichkeit der einzelnen räder untereinander zu kompensieren? die ausstattungen schwanken von xt komplett bis zu xtr/x0-high-end-kombinationen. die federwege variieren um einige zentimeter - und so weiter.
trotzdem geht, um bei diesen beiden beispielen zu bleiben, nur das rahmengewicht und das gewicht des komplettrades in die bewertung ein und nicht deren gewicht pro cm federweg. sicher ist das objektiv, nur einen absolute vergleichbarkeit der räder untereinander wird damit nicht erreicht!
genau so wiegt für den einen der 'fehlende' flaschenhalter schwerer als für den anderen.

ich finde gerade deshalb steht es uns zu diesen test auch kommentieren zu dürfen. wie schon gesagt, nicht weil wir glauben die bike hätte fehler gemacht, sondern vielmehr um aufzuzeigen, dass auch die objektiven ergebnisse solcher tests auf subjektiven bewertungsgrundlagen beruhen.

nun noch kurz dazu, warum dieser test nicht auf der homepage zu finden ist. grundsätzlich muss jedes magazin sein einverständniss erklären, dass der test auf einer homepage veröffentlicht werden darf, da die tests dem copyright der magazine unterliegen. wie du vielleicht schon feststellen konntest, finden sich auch die anderen berichte aus der bike nicht auf der homepage. die beweggründe hierzu sind rein rechtlicher natur und haben nichts mit 'zensur' zu tun...

viele grüsse,
hendrik


----------



## DHVEF (13. April 2008)

Ich glaube dass die wenigsten ihren bikekauf in dieser preislage von einem Bikeartikel beeinflussen lassen. Das nächste mal die Bike einfach, wie es oft unterstellt wird, besser schmieren... Dann werden auch Wert besser interpretiert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (25. Juli 2008)

exklusiv-bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Ibisians,
> Ihr könnt es glauben , Stefan hat recht mit alldem was er schreibt !!!
> Das Mojo ist ein  "sehr Gut "  Allmountainbike !!!!!!!
> Stefan`s  Statement möchte ich noch hinzufügen , ich glaube dass bei diesem Test auch Politik seitens der Bike im Spiel ist. Es kann einfach nicht sein , dass ein Hersteller gezwungen wird ein Bike mit einer Federgabel ,die so niemals geliefert wird ,zum Test zu Schicken !?!
> ...



Woohoou....klingt ja ganz nach einer Verschwörung. Zumindest springt mich gleich diese Interpretation, die so einige Autoren im Esoteriksektor vermitteln, an.

Nix für ungut....die Bikelabortests halte ich auch nicht für verlässlich.

Fahren und Popometer machens.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2008)

Ein Großteil der Kunden kauft definitiv nach den Testergebnissen ein.


----------



## Luhmann (26. Juli 2008)

@san andreas
Meinst du wirklich? (ernstgemeinte Frage - keine Provokation)
Bein Einsteigern würde ich dir zustimmen, bei wettkampforientierten Fahrern vielleicht auch noch, aber beim Rest (wenn da noch was bleibt )
Gruß Luhmann


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2008)

Ich habe oft genug (leider) Kunden von anderen, besseren, nicht getesteten Produkten überzeugen müssen.


----------



## Luhmann (26. Juli 2008)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Das liegt bei mir vielleicht daran, daß ich nicht hinter den Tests "herkaufen" kann.


----------

